# [Birthdays]  Y'all are too young



## Dinkeldog (Feb 4, 2003)

You're making me feel old.  17?  What's up with that?

Happy birthday, to those celebrating.

Happy unbirthday to sotmh, myself and any others celebrating.


----------



## Kaiyosama (Feb 4, 2003)

Is there a problem with being 17?  Man, people around here are so old...  

But then, it ain't my birthday.


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2003)

Happy B-Day Greg (and everyone)!


----------



## Darkness (Feb 4, 2003)

Happy birthday, Greg!

And you can't be _that_ old.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 4, 2003)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Airwolf (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 4, 2003)

And let me tell you folks, the dinkeldog is ooooolllllddd!

But young at heart, eh?

Happy b-day Greg and all the rest!


Wulf


----------



## randomling (Feb 4, 2003)

Hope you have/had a great birthday Dinkeldog!

I'm 22, going on 23, by the way.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 4, 2003)

Happy Birthday and yes, there are people around here that are too young.  It's funny to have people around who you have gamed longer then they have, well been around


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 4, 2003)

Happy birthday!  Remeber age brings wisdom...and other, stuff.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 4, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Happy birthday!  Remember age brings wisdom...and other, stuff. *




Ya, but you have to be 35 to get that +1 to wisdom, Intelligence, and Charisma.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 4, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *I'm 22, going on 23, by the way.  *



Same here, except that I'm two years older.


----------



## Dragongirl (Feb 5, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *I'm 22, going on 23, by the way.  *



I am 22 also, but yet to decide if I will be getting 23 or moving to a different age.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

Geez...young'uns


----------

